# Ww2 Dayton Huffman Military Issue



## russell amurao (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone! Please join me in my journey of restoring an authentic ww2 military issue dayton huffman 1943. It's is now on a powder coating company and I will get it in 5days. Will post photos soon. I am also looking for the missing parts:

Fender
Fork and truss rod
Wheel set
Chainguard
Fender light
Dayton badge


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the G519 world.... Frame looks good, but you'll need some luck in scoring the correct missing parts...

Good hunting and looking forward to your progress...


----------



## izee2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice find. There is a chain guard and badge listed on eBay now. Not mine I'm just passing on the info. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 16, 2016)

Why powdercoat???


----------



## russell amurao (Feb 26, 2016)

By the bay.


----------



## russell amurao (Feb 26, 2016)

Flat tire.


----------



## russell amurao (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## russell amurao (Mar 9, 2016)

the car and the bike


----------

